# The last month in The Isa



## clopo (Mar 26, 2013)

First up a little freshie, there are plenty around the lakes at the moment




Freshwater Crocodile by R. Francis, on Flickr

I was very excited to see this Black-palmed monitor, unfortunately the bugger disappeared in to the rocks before getting any other photos



Black-palmed Monitor by R. Francis, on Flickr




Ctenotus pantherinus ocellifer by R. Francis, on Flickr




Mertans Water Monitor by R. Francis, on Flickr




Sombre Whipsnake by R. Francis, on Flickr




Myall Snake by R. Francis, on Flickr




Delma nasuta by R. Francis, on Flickr




Lerista fragilis by R. Francis, on Flickr




Black-headed Python by R. Francis, on Flickr




Pygmy Mulga Snake by R. Francis, on Flickr




Pygmy Mulga Snake by R. Francis, on Flickr


----------



## nathancl (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweet stuff!


----------



## jordo (Mar 26, 2013)

Excellent photos!


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 27, 2013)

That is 1 beautiful BHP, love how dark it's bands are, excellent pics, keep them coming..................................Ron


----------



## Barrett (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome photos! Especially the Sombre.


----------



## thals (Mar 27, 2013)

Gorgeous shot of the freshie! Great stuff 8)


----------

